# Pics of my finished product



## Slartibartfast (Oct 21, 2007)

October 21, 2007
This is my single outdoor grown AK48 plant, my first try.  They dried faster than I expected, and were getting too dry in the curing (grocery bag) stage, so I sealed it up this weekend.


----------



## sweetnug (Oct 21, 2007)

Ya they look well trimmed.  They look fluffy, what do those big ones weigh


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 21, 2007)

Great harvest!  Congrats.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 21, 2007)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> Ya they look well trimmed.  They look fluffy, what do those big ones weigh


Not much, they feel pretty light.  I think I'd be disappointed if I put them on a scale, but I don't have one.  But I think it's enough last me for a while.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2007)

*Congrats on a fine harvest mang. Like i say any FREE weed is good weed. Great job. :aok: *


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah great job bro, and like you say, what diff does wieght make, yougot some good smoke right.


----------



## DLtoker (Oct 22, 2007)

Perfect man!  GL with your grows in the future!!! :smoke1:


----------

